# [LPF] The Lady of Lake Laguna - OOC Thread



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2011)

The following characters are now approved for the Lady of Lake Laguna.  Krag can gain no XP until his character is approved.

- Krag (CootaR) the LG Half-Orc Paladin (Level 1)
- Elros (GandalfMithrandir) the CG Half-Elf Fighter (Level 2)
- Yoshiki Akita (deisenhut) the LN Human Monk (Level 1, near L2)
- Mortar Foehammer (Terrible Swift Sword) the CG Dwarf Ranger (Level 1, near L2)
- Kanli the Mad (InVinoVeritas) the CN Half-Orc Sorcerer/Oracle (Level 1/Level 1, 2 total PC levels)


----------



## CootaR (Mar 31, 2011)

Easy enough!


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 31, 2011)

I deducted 3 GP from my inventory to cover the purchase of 3 additional days of trail rations that were consumed on the way out.  My character still has 5 days worth to cover the way back.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2011)

[sblock=Note] 3 days of trail rations would cost 1.5 gp as they are 5sp each.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoops.  I went off my head as I was rushing to get out the door in the morning.  Fixed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 1, 2011)

Week of food paid for. Kanli _Creates Water_ for whoever wants it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone take 3 days of rations off your character sheets for the journey.  What would the party like to do next?


----------



## Caim (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm all for checking the altars and abandoned towns out. Also I am proably the only character that did not but rations. What kind of ranger would I be if I couldn't find myself food.

We need a warforge race so I don't have to worry about food and water...sigh.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 1, 2011)

@ TSS  the stew should fuel you up a bit. 

I'm all for seeing what kind of resistance we face when we get close to the area where the people were mauled. Then move towards the altars. Lets not get too over zealous. 

Also if we are facing common beasts we should be able to eat them afterwards. I will provide a days worth of rations to Mortar if he asks.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 2, 2011)

We should do whatever we can in the town we are currently in first, then travel to the other towns.  If we can investigate the "scene of the crime" first, then lets do that.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 2, 2011)

Kanli is not known for planning ahead, so he's thinking of going to Cotown ASAP. But if you want to investigate, you may.


----------



## Caim (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm good on the rations but thank you. I will go with the group with whatever they decide. I was thinking the guy was mauled close to the alters.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, sorry I'm a little late I was busy earlier

As usual, Elros will go along with the group but seeing the victim would seem to be a good idea


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2011)

The local area has plenty of game and edible plant life, so finding food would be a DC 5 check.  Since Mortar has five points in Survival I see no need for him to roll to find food on the trip from the city to the Shrine.

IC thread now updated.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2011)

By the way, the boys put Krag's yak under an overhang of their roof and tethered to a tree along with a bucket of vegetables and a second bucket of water.  Need that character approved please.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 4, 2011)

That is no problem the yak will chill.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2011)

The yak abides.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2011)

About a week into it and already to our first combat encounter.  Good job, guys.


----------



## Caim (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel ya Yo, I've NEVER rolled this bad in real life. I've had my fair share of natural 1's, and dropped weapons, but this thing is like a Vegas slot machine. Too many misses for me so I am goin to try Invisible Castle for a bit, see if my luck changes there a bit...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 11, 2011)

I rolled a 5!!

hopefully I don't die, that would really be a bummer,  Ill just roll up a new character in that instance, and I doubt Elros will die, he might drop below 0 but I think it is unlikely he will die from this encounter.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2011)

Good job surviving that encounter.  Them boars be mean!  One encounter down and only a handful more to go.   I'm sure it will get easier from here on out.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 12, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I rolled a 5!!
> 
> hopefully I don't die, that would really be a bummer, Ill just roll up a new character in that instance, and I doubt Elros will die, he might drop below 0 but I think it is unlikely he will die from this encounter.




(Well, you did roll a D8 for your attack roll. That may have had something to do with it. )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 13, 2011)

For a party of 3 characters of 1st level and 2 characters of 2nd level, I am calculating that this encounter was CR 4, with two boars of CR 2 each.  Following the chart, total XP is 1,200 xp, which shows as 300 XP each for a party of five.

No wonder our schools are failing.  The adults don't even know how to do math.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 13, 2011)

Whee, I love playing Kanli.


Would you mind if I also spent 2 DMC to allow Kanli to level to 3rd? You don't have to say yes if you don't want to.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 13, 2011)

I have submitted Yoshiki for Level 2 approval.    Gaining Deflect Arrows feat.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey DT answered this in the social group but wanted you to know we don't use the Individual rows on chart 12-2 (pg. 398 CORE) as they are listed as a guideline to how much XP a group might get for the encounter.

The hard fast rule is find the total XP and divide by the number of players. That easy.

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 13, 2011)

HM told me I was making this too complicated, as you can see.  Thanks to HM and IVV for the assist.  The formula is 1,200 XP divided by 5, so 240 XP for each character.  Still a level up for Yo and for Mortar.

IVV, I'm fine with a level up Kanli, but can you direct me to the rules that govern such a thing so I may educate myself?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 13, 2011)

Sure, the rules on how DMCs work are here.. Present unspent totals for DMs are here. You'll have some too, after this adventure!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool. Might as well apply for that level up then. Keep the camp dialogue going folks as we take time for character approvals.


----------



## deisenhut (Apr 14, 2011)

Yoshiki's level up approved.  Ready to go!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2011)

Still waiting for Kanli and Mortar to get approved for a level up.  Any other actions until you rest and start night shifts on watch?  What is the watch order for the night?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Kanli is done DT, just need TSS to redo his lvl up (think he did it once but then found out it was early) which shouldn't be to hard.

HM


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 14, 2011)

Kanli is good to go!

Oh, and before anyone asks, Kanli's new spell of Create Blood is just Create Water + Prestidigitation. It's pure, refreshing natural spring blood, but Kanli's calling it blood.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey DT, school got REALLY busy all of a sudden, combined with having gotten the crap beat out of me at karate in a "light contact" kumite a couple days a go, if you could please NPC me if I fall behind that would be awesome. by the end of the week things should settle down such that I will be able to regularly post again.

Thanks!
GM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2011)

Wilco.  I can take care of Elros for you while you are away.

Terrible Swift Sword, has Mortar leveled up and have you got the level up approved if he has?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a little note: Mortar has not been leveled up.  IMO you shouldn't hold up your game waiting for people to finish their level-up and get approval.  I would continue as if the characters are the level they were before they leveled.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2011)

Wilco.  We are moving along.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright, the only strong suggestion I read was to go back and talk to the people in Boredton village.  If I don't receive any other ideas from the PCs, that's what you'll be doing.


----------



## Caim (Apr 18, 2011)

Mortar has been leveled. Sorry it took so long. Been a long two weeks at work all I've wanted to do is sleep and post a little.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2011)

TSS, no worries and thanks.

For everyone else, I have a proposal to bust up the altar.  Looking for a tie breaker, then will update tonight.


----------



## CootaR (Apr 19, 2011)

SMASH! Then go to town.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2011)

Ok, the encounter with the Pixie was CR 4.  You revealed him and fought him to a standstill and then found a diplomatic solution, so I will still reward the full XP for this encounter.  240 XP for each of the 5 PCs.

However, I am going to make the odd exception here.  Because Elros was NPCed for that entire encounter, he will not gain any of the XP he has earned.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 11, 2011)

That's fine, I should be able to gt back next week sometime or the week after, my last exams are tomorrow, and then I have to de-stress myself.

Thanks for bearing with me!
GM


----------



## Caim (May 13, 2011)

Ok, so theres internet at the house I'll be staying at for the next couple of days. SO GAME ON?


----------



## deisenhut (May 13, 2011)

Game on!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2011)

I wasn't able to finish this adventure before I shipped out, but I will have internet access every so often.  We are in the final stretch and I at least can be quite pleased that this is being wrapped up.


----------



## Caim (May 20, 2011)

Who will GM while DT is deployed? We are only a few days of post away from the end.


----------



## deisenhut (May 20, 2011)

I think DT implied that he'd be on "every so often" to be able to finish this up.  Not sure how often "every so often" is though.

Looking at Holyman:  Does anyone else have the details of the module he was running?


----------



## Caim (May 20, 2011)

Well HM if you have DT's blessing lets smash this kid.


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

Well I (and all the judges) have DT's overview of the adventure, but it is lacking Pan's stats. Or what is lurking in the water. 

I saw DT checked in today but didn't post anything (anywhere). The party seems set (INIT's rolled and a few actions mentioned), perhaps he just needs a little time to get things organized.

We usually give DM's two weeks before we give the game a "push" and about three weeks before having some take over.

I think DT will be back by then and have your game wrapped up. If he is to busy then no worries as it will be either way.

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2011)

Hey folks, I just got myself set-up again and am ready to go.  However, I realized that with my delay, we might be able to get GM back in along with Elros if he is still around and willing.  We can retcon slightly and say that he was rowing a two-man ship behind the party and is just catching up.  The big update will be on Sunday night at the latest, sooner if GM responds before then.


----------



## Caim (May 21, 2011)

Awesome. When you said you were getting deployed I thought you trying to say you wouldn't have access, but I'm sure you wrote somewhere exactly what you meant and I failed to find it. Been happening alot lately.


----------



## CootaR (May 21, 2011)

Life > enworld sadly. No worries, take your time. Ill keep checkin


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2011)

New post in the IC thread and Elros will be joining us Monday/Tuesday.  GM needs to roll his init.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm sorry guys.  You stuck with this entire adventure just to have it turn out like it did.  The good news is you saved Chip and none of the PCs died.  The bad news is everything else.

There is still a nasty villian and his pet out there.  He was a level 6 nature cleric until I went over Pan's character sheet before the final battle and knocked him down the level 5.  Then I was worried I made him too weak, but I suppose not.  Maybe I should have gotten rid of the pet.  That was a CL 5 encounter which got ugly real quick.  For all the work that was put into balancing DnD in 3.5 and Pathfinder there are still CLs that do not make much sense.  The boars and eagles and pixie encounter were all CL 4, but the boars were challenging, the eagles way too easy, and the pixie could have plinked all of you slowly to a TPK.

I used to rely on DMs judgement for creating encounters and used to skip on relying on the CL.  Looks like I'll have to return to that idea.

Still, I do believe the last encounter could have been winnable if the PCs had stuck together in the same boat, one rowed while the other four attacked, and if the dice had been more on your side.  Ernie was hurting badly and Pan was not a challenge without his pet and summons.

Oh, and happy father's day. :/


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2011)

DT, there are a lot of circumstances that can affect an encounter's CR.  And dice rolls, in favor of the party or against, can make an appropriately CR'd encounter way too easy or way too difficult.  I think overall that the APL/CR system Pathfinder uses works.  Just sounds like various circumstances altered the final battle enough that the mission was unsuccessful.

However, not all is lost.  I confess I haven't read your proposal or the adventure as it played out (curse limited time!) so I don't know what the Lady in the tree was but seeking out a sapling to plant and preventing further depredations of the bad guy sounds like an excellent adventure seed.  It's this sort of thing that, imo, really makes the world a living world.

If you have no interest in working up a follow-up I'd like to read your adventure and give it some thought.  Let me know, if you would.


----------



## CootaR (Jun 19, 2011)

*Mic Dundee*

ing Ernie. What a bastard. Thats all I have to say, other than it was a blast playing with you guys! Character development is such an important part of RP'ing I love seeing unique and crazy ass characters *cough* Kanli* cough*

If only I was level 2!


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm assuming only partial XP for failing to complete the mission goals, plus time XP.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to see the end of the game this way guys, I have been lurking about. I agree about Kanli, Loved the character. I have not seen the failure of a goal in d and d in a couple of decades.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been talking it over with GlassEye and he believes I should consider giving the entire XP reward.  He said I shouldn't go lower than 50%.  I'm going with the 50% reward since there should be a penalty to failing beyond using up some potions and chancing death.

I decided that Pan and Ernie were out to incapacitate but not unnecessarily kill the party.  After all, Pan just wanted to meet his objective and escape, and Ernie wasn't excited about bringing brought down to 1/3 of his hit points.  Therefore I felt it was proper for them to stop combat and make a break for it once the tree was properly covered in flame with little chance of saving it.

Pan's pet was completely in accordance with Pan's cleric level 5 (nature) build, so the CR would have been CR 4.  However, I did bump that up a level to CR 5 due to the terrain the party started at and the tactical advantage Pan possessed.  So total XP would have been 1,600.  However with the 50% penalty that is brought down to 800 XP.  Divided by 5 is 160 XP per character.

I'd appreciate any feedback you wish to give.


----------



## CootaR (Jun 21, 2011)

*Logic*

That seems fair. Sucks that we had a player drop, we might have been more successful. Gold essentially waived since we didn't win and effectively ruined an area.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 21, 2011)

What is the total XP for the module?  We had 240 XP at the point some of us leveled to 2.  Then there is the time XP at 7 XP per day I believe.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey, posting this to help you all and DT out a bit.  Reviewed the adventure and OOC comments and this is what I've pieced together concerning xp:

Begin: March 30, 2011
Encounter One (2 boars; April 11) 1200 xp (240 xp ea.)
Encounter Two (6 eagles; April 28) 1200 xp (240 xp ea.)
Encounter Three (1 pixie; May 9) 240 xp ea. (not including Elros)
Encounter Four (Pan; June 19) 800 xp (160 xp ea.) (1,600 xp -50% for failing objective)
End: June 19, 2011 (although you could all rp a bit more and extend this)

Total Individual Encounter XP: 880 (640 for Elros)

Time XP & GP will vary based on what levels you were throughout the adventure.

Taking Yo, for example...
March 30 - April 11 (13 days) 7 xp/day = 91 xp
(Leveled to 2nd)
April 12 - June 19 (69 days) 11 xp/day = 759 xp
Yo's total XP (encounter & time):  1,730
Added to the xp from his previous adventures his total xp is 2,835.

The chart for calculating time-based XP & GP is HERE


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 22, 2011)

I calculate Yo's GP as
   13 days at 6gp/day = 78 gp
   69 days at 11gp/day = 759 gp
Total gp = 837 gp

Yo's starting XP = 1105
   XP Gained = 1730
Total XP = 2835 (as calculated above)

I'm assuming there are no items to select from since the mission was a failure.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 22, 2011)

deisenhut said:


> I'm assuming there are no items to select from since the mission was a failure.




Not entirely true.  I know the backpack found at the first encounter had 1700 gp worth of gems and coins.  As for the rest of the adventure, I'm not sure.  I'll have to talk with DT and the other judges.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2011)

Treasure:

1st Encounter: Merchant’s pouch from nearby mauled corpse: Holds 10 sapphires worth 150gp each, 150 silver pieces, and 185 gold pieces.
2nd Encounter: None
3rd Encounter: N/A.  Did not kill the Pixie, which is fine.
4th Encounter: N/A.  Did not defeat Pan and take his stuff.

Still working XP.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2011)

Gah, I've been away for too long!

Kanli did not get bit, because he had a Shield spell up. His AC was 16 at the time of the bite. So he should have been at 3 hp instead of -9. That said, he would still remain to focus on healing the rest of the party and not stopping Pan. So we can still call it a wrap.

I think the real difference is that because of the boats and limited mobility, the final encounter was not a CR 4 encounter, but closer to a CR 6. If you can't avoid getting mangled by the crocodile, or find a way to flank him, then there's real trouble. That, and the three SNA spells designed to hit things in boats.


And I'm so glad you enjoyed him so much. Come, join the Red Hand Society, and be welcome brethren to Kanli!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's what I think Kanli's rewards look like:

Total GP haul: 1500+185+15 = 1700 GP, split 5 ways is 340 GP each.

Story: 880 XP, 340 GP.

Time: 13 days x Level 2 (11xp, 11gp) = 143 XP, 143 GP
39 days x Level 3 (15xp, 17gp) = 585 XP, 663 GP.

Total awards: 1608 XP, 1146 GP.

Starting XP:
3733
-480 (award claimed earlier on sheet)
+1608
= 4861 XP

Starting gold:
730.5
+ 1146
= 1876.5 GP

If that sounds right, I'll spend an additional 3 DMC for +1350 XP, +1530 GP, 4th level, and Long Limbs. The greatness of the Red Hand has grown!


----------



## CootaR (Jun 23, 2011)

*Question on XP/GPD*

So would I calculate mine as a first level character or use the party level?


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Time: *13 days* x Level 2 (11xp, 11gp) = 143 XP, 143 GP
> *39 days* x Level 3 (15xp, 17gp) = 585 XP, 663 GP.
> 
> If that sounds right...




Hmm...  It doesn't sound right.  My calculation shows the adventure lasted from March 30 to June 19 (-ish).  That's *82 days*.  Maybe I'm missing something in your calculations but it looks like you've shorted yourself 30 days of Time xp & gp.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2011)

CootaR said:


> So would I calculate mine as a first level character or use the party level?




Each person calculates based on their character level.  This can change during an adventure (like Yo and Kanli above) making things a little more complex.  Krag is fairly simple, though.  He wouldn't reach 2nd level until the final xp awards are given so it's all calculated at first level (presuming this is Krag's first adventure).  So...

Krag
82 days adventuring at 1st level = 574 xp & 492 gp
+ 880 encounter xp =
Total XP for Krag: 1,454  (2nd level; congrats!)


----------



## CootaR (Jun 23, 2011)

Ding*

So the loot split comes out to 340 + the gp/day = 832? 

just wanted to double check.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Hmm... It doesn't sound right. My calculation shows the adventure lasted from March 30 to June 19 (-ish). That's *82 days*. Maybe I'm missing something in your calculations but it looks like you've shorted yourself 30 days of Time xp & gp.




Ah, I see, I said it was 39 days at Level 3 instead of 69 days, like it was!

So, it's...

Total GP haul: 1500+185+15 = 1700 GP, split 5 ways is 340 GP each.

Story: 880 XP, 340 GP.

Time: 13 days x Level 2 (11xp, 11gp) = 143 XP, 143 GP
69 days x Level 3 (15xp, 17gp) = 1035 XP, 1173 GP.

Total awards: 2058 XP, 1656 GP.

Starting XP:
3733
-480 (award claimed earlier on sheet)
+2058
= 5311 XP

Starting gold:
730.5
+ 1656
= 2386.5 GP

So I spend 2 DMC for +900 XP, +1020 GP.

Totals at the end: 6211 XP, 3406.5 GP.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn.  Kanli did have a shield up.  I apologize for missing this.

The cowled Pathfinder judges met in the Tower of the Living PF and let me know that the gold is off by a few thousand.  So the party did find a strange jewel in the heart of the burned tree dubbed 'The Heart of the Lady'.  The fay believed it to be important and purchased it off of the party for an addition 4,600gp.  So the total haul is now 6,300gp, split five ways would be 1,260gp each.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like that should wrap things up then and your characters could make their way wherever they wanted to go from here.  Good luck on your next adventures!


----------



## CootaR (Jun 27, 2011)

*w00t*

Right on! Krag loves shinies.

Just to confirm:

1,260gp

1,454 xp

Also would I add the 492 gp /day I received from a first level adventurer?

Just want to make sure I got it right, first time getting xp on RPOL.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 27, 2011)

Confirming as well...

Yoshiki Akita:
  XP - 1730
  GP - 837 + 1260 = 2097

See ya all on a future job...


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 27, 2011)

Numbers look right to me.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2011)

One last thing:

82 day adventure x 0.07 = 5.74 DMC for Deuce Traveler


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool.  Thanks!

For IVV's Kanli:

It is up to you what the negative man was, whether real or imagines.  In my mind, I always wanted to create a person who was more felt rather than heard and could give tips to the party without physically affecting the game.  In my mind the man or woman would be a negative person, one that had existed in another timeline but wiped out by a final villian through a Wish spell or equivalent.  So the party or individual interacts with not a real person, but a lack of a person that should have been there but wasn't.  Kind of how you have to react to a dug hole, even though it's no more significant but dug out space.  Other influences that push this idea...


1.) "Yesterday upon the stair / I met a man who wasn't there. / He wasn't there again today / I wish that man would go away." Hugh Means (1875 – 1965)

2.) "The Man Who Sold the World" by David Bowie, and later by Nirvana

"We passed upon the stair, we spoke in was and when
Although I wasn't there, he said I was his friend
Which came as a surprise, I spoke into his eyes
I thought you died alone, a long long time ago

Oh no, not me
We never lost control
You're face to face
With The Man Who Sold The World

I laughed and shook his hand, and made my way back home
I searched for a foreign land, for years and years I roamed
I gazed a gazeless stare, we walked a million hills
I must have died alone, a long long time ago

Who knows? Not me
I never lost control
You're face to face
With the Man who Sold the World

Who knows? not me
We never lost control
You're face to face
With the Man who Sold the World"


----------

